# Kommt noch was vor cata?



## Shedex (11. Februar 2010)

hey wollte wissen ob noch irgend ein boss kommt bevor cata raus kommt ? z.b drachenkammer sind ja noch paar tore und so wollte wissen was ihr so wisst? mfg Yuffie/jimbei/ace auf zirkel


----------



## Gerti (11. Februar 2010)

Offiziell geplant ist nichts.


----------



## Taksoa (11. Februar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> second !



Was ein Sinnloser Post...

Ich denke das da bestimmt noch was kommen wird, denn ich denke nicht das die uns noch ein halbes Jahr auf Arthas rumkloppen lassen.
Und mit Ulduar/PdK/Icc gings auch fix nacheinander. 
Verööfenlich/Bekannt gegeben ist noch nichts aber da kommt sicherlich noch eine Überraschung^^

LG Takki


----------



## Nakrul (11. Februar 2010)

Ich spekulier mal, ohne jegliche Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cataklysm kommt erst gegen Weihnachten. (Alles andere wäre naja....unrentabel)
Wir haben jetz Februar, momentan fehlt noch eine Instanz auf Sunwell Niveau.


----------



## D_a_r_k (11. Februar 2010)

Denke schon das noch was kommt. Blizz meinte am Anfang von Wotlk, das es 4 Inhaltspatches geben werde. Dazu lässt Cata noch eine Weile auf sich warten.


Was ich mich frage, ob in Obsi sich noch neue Tore öffnen werden, so wie es ja auch am Anfang geplant war. Dazu wurde auch vor ein paar Monaten mal spekuliert das in BC was hinzukommen könnte (so wie bei BC mit Kara und Zul Aman in Classic).


----------



## Nakrul (11. Februar 2010)

Außerdem wärs möglich die Vorbereitung von Cataclysm in 2 Stufen zu machen also quasi 3.4 und 4.0


----------



## Generalknight (11. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das auch noch was kommen wird.

besonder da mit dem patch 3.2.2 ja 2 mounts aufgetaucht sind (dk pferd in anderen farben) man aber nicht weis wos die geben soll oder diese dropen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das noch was kommt.

besonders cata ist noch ne weile hin, irgendwas müssen die oder besser sollten sie noch machen um die spieler bis dahin wieter zu beschäftigen.
Ja ich weis PDoK und ICC hc gäbe es ja noch aber das wird auch net lange die ziet verkürzen, da einige jetzts chon langsam mit ICC hc beginnen.


----------



## Xondor (11. Februar 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Denke schon das noch was kommt. Blizz meinte am Anfang von Wotlk, das es 4 Inhaltspatches geben werde. Dazu lässt Cata noch eine Weile auf sich warten.
> 
> 
> Was ich mich frage, ob in Obsi sich noch neue Tore öffnen werden, so wie es ja auch am Anfang geplant war. Dazu wurde auch vor ein paar Monaten mal spekuliert das in BC was hinzukommen könnte (so wie bei BC mit Kara und Zul Aman in Classic).



Nö Blizz hat gesagt dass es 3 Inhaltspatches geben wird, und dass Arthas der letzte sein wird.
Wobei ich nicht weiß was genau sie gesagt haben... Arthas der letzte Patch, der letzte Raid, der echte Endgegner.

Je nachdem könnte nichts kommen, "nur" inz/q/pvp content oder ein niedrigstufiger raid, wie zul aman. Wobei das ja jetzt in jeden integriert wurde, leider.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Blizz von anfang an etwas für die Zeit nach Arthas geplant hat, aber vllt haben sie sich in der Zeit verschätzt die sie noch für Cata brauchen und bringen doch noch etwas.
Oder sie erweitern den jetzigen 10/25/hc/nhc pseudo Content um einen megaHC 15er Modus... Die Leute kaufens ihnen ja ab.


----------



## Azashar (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Wenn man eine leichte Rechnung durchgeht wird definitiv nichts mehr kommen.
Shadowmourne ist für Casuals in einem halben Jahr zu bekommen(wegen den Shards), für Heroic Mode Gänger ca 2 Monate.
Nun, es ist Februar und im Winter soll es released werden.

Zu den Drachenkammern.
Die Aspektkammern müssen nicht nur in WoltK freigegeben werden. Schau dir HDZ an.

Bin mir zu 80% sicher, dass da nichts mehr kommt weil Arthas => ENDBOSS.
Das einzige was noch kommen könnte wäre Gundrak, aber ich bitte Euch Gundrak hat niemals einen Troll der stärker als Arthas ist.
Und vorallem, warum sollte da besserer Loot als in der Highend-Instanz droppen.

GreeZ Azashar

BlaaaargH


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

Joa, da wird noch was kommen.
Die Story um Arthas endet zwar, aber warum nicht einen Raid, der rein garnichts damit zu tun hat, sondern eventuell schon auf Cataclysm abzielt?

Es ist noch sehr sehr lange bis zum Addon, die ersten Gilden spielen die Hardmodes, viele weitere werden folgen, und damit knapp ein halbes Jahr beschäftigt werden? Bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Februar 2010)

Es kommt sicherlich noch was, Sunnwell war ja eigentlich für Wotlk geplant und wurde früher reingeholt um die warte Zeit zu verkürzen. Eine kurze Troll Raidinstanz wär doch was im stiel von Gundrak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willian (11. Februar 2010)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das schon cataclysm pre events statt finden.
Wie änlich mit den Geißelüberfällen vor Wotlk wisst ihr?


----------



## Æxodus (11. Februar 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wenn man eine leichte Rechnung durchgeht wird definitiv nichts mehr kommen.
> Shadowmourne ist für Casuals in einem halben Jahr zu bekommen(wegen den Shards), für Heroic Mode Gänger ca 2 Monate.
> Nun, es ist Februar und im Winter soll es released werden.
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Februar 2010)

Sunwell für WotLk geplant?

Das würde ja Storymäßig überhaupt nicht passen. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kjarrigan (11. Februar 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Bin mir zu 80% sicher, dass da nichts mehr kommt weil Arthas => ENDBOSS.



Illidan war auch der Endboss von BC und danach kam ja dann auch nichts mehr (oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von daher ist das vor allem für Blizz kein Grund nichts mehr vor Cata reinzupatchen, aber Blizz kann ja insofern eh machen was sie wollen, würde mich aber über ne weitere kleine Instanz wie Gund'rak oder so freuen (oder HdZ 5, Arthas kampf gegen Illidan beim Frosttron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG Kjar


----------



## Enyalios (11. Februar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Sunwell für WotLk geplant?
> 
> Das würde ja Storymäßig überhaupt nicht passen. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Sowas wie (!) Sunwell, er sagte nicht sunwell.

Ich würde mal nicht zuviel erwarten, vorrangig scheint ja nun zu sein das man auch mit dem Iphone auf das AH zugreifen kann. Ein Raum wo ein paar Bosse spawnen sollte allerdings in ner Stunde programmiert sein, von daher alte ich es nicht für unmöglich das doch noch eine Instanz kommt.

Vergleicht man das mit früher finde ich es insgesamt erschreckend wie ideenarm die verbliebenen Blizzard-Leute geworden sind. Zu Classic mit ZG oder der Ahn Qiraj-Toröffnung, oder einfach dem Überfall der Legion kurz vor BC gabs noch echte Überraschungen. Aber das neue Motto von Blizzard lautet ja "Schmiede das Eisen solange es heiss ist", wovon Böse Zungen behaupten es lautet eher "Melke die Kuh solange sie noch Milch gibt".


----------



## reappy (11. Februar 2010)

Ihr könnt es euch noch so sehr wünschen, aber da kommt nichts mehr.

Wir haben jetzt februar, bis icc verbraucht ist vergehen min noch 3-4 monate dann haben wir juni - juli aká "DAS SOMMERLOCH", hier kommt mit sicherheit kein neuer content, evtl. das blizz ein schnell leveln rein patched um die leute die nicht ferien machen und auf urlaub sind etwas zu tun haben und halt ein zwei twinks hochziehen. 
Nach dem Sommerloch kommt der herbst, hier wird blizz keinen neuen raidcontent einschieben da es nicht mehr weit bis cataclysm ist und viele eh kein bock mehr auf raids haben und nur mehr zuwarten. 
Dies wird dann der Zeitpunkt sein zu dem 4.0 kommt alle die keine lust mehr haben zu raiden weil cataclysm vor der Tür steht können sich die Zeit vertreiben um die Talentbäume zu testen, evtl. Berufe skillen und damit noch schnell etwas Gold machen (Archeologie auf 400 um dann gleich loszulegen wen cataclysm kommt) usw. usf.
Und dann haben wir im etwa September - Oktober: Einleitentes Event und Cataclysm.

Klar wird sich der echte Zeitplan etwas zu meinem verschieben, aber ein Monat auf oder ab rechtfertigt keinen neune raid.
Evtl. patchen sie noch ein paar lags rein um den raidcontent noch etwas zu blockieren wie zZ. auf einigen realmpools eh schon ist, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt dafür das nichts mehr kommt ist im offizielen forum zu finden.
Wo Blizz schreibt das 3.3 definitiv der letzte content patch ist, das Arthas definitiv der Endboss von wotlk ist und das vor cataclysm nichts mehr kommt.

Und wer nicht glaubt das icc noch 3-4 monate anhält. Denkt doch mal nach. casuals und rnd gruppen werden in 3-4 monaten den lich king mit sicherheit nicht im 25er legen (es sei den es kommt ein nerv), Gilden haben ihn dann zwar down, aber die haben meist andere Ziele und sind dann mit icc heroic und achievment (für den frostwyrm) beschäftigt.

Edit: achja, so etwas wie "Sunwell" könnte nicht kommen es ist schon da, man nennt es auch pdk.


----------



## Yucreioss (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn bis zum gemunkelten Release im September / Oktober nichts mehr kommen sollte, dann gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICC Hardmode schön und gut, doch wenn ich die generfte Halbwertzeit des derzeitigen Contents betrachte... Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Blizz einen Solität-Patch einbaut, der wöchentlich neue Bilder für die Kartenrückseiten hotfixed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit, dass Blizz auf die Community eingeht. Es müsste dringend dafür gesorgt werden, dass Casuals und Pros den Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend ihrer Vorlieben wählen können. Ein Patch mit solch einem Skalierungs- und / oder Schwierigkeitsmodus könnte getestet werden. Nur so könnte Cata erfolgreich werden... Denn mittlerweile beschweren sich ja nicht nur alteingesessene Spieler über permanente Erleichterungen, sondern immer mehr sog. Casuals...

Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Nakrul schrieb:


> Ich spekulier mal, ohne jegliche Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BC kam im Januar... WotLK im November... Du kennst Blizzard sehr schlecht.


----------



## Honkone (11. Februar 2010)

Also wenn Blizz nach der Story gehen würde......dann müßte vor Cataclysm-Release zumindest noch eine Art Event starten, DENN......wenn ich das korrekt im Kopf hab..., dann erhebt sich Deathwing taktisch geschickt...noch WÄHREND der Kampf gegen Arthas läuft.

Wenn nicht sogar schon die ersten "Gimmicks" reingepatcht worden sind. 
Weiß nicht genau wo er steht , aber irgendwo (ich meine auf Theldrassil) steht ein NPC der voraus sagt......  "...ich sehe eine große Veränderung auf uns zukommen.."  	..  und der ist mir noch nie vorher aufgefallen 

Aber alles spekulieren bring wahrscheinlich eh nichts.......abwarten ist die Devise   ;-)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Februar 2010)

Sagen wir mal so:

Wenn wirklich nichts mehr vor Cata kommt, dann wird Blizzard zu an die 20-30 % Abonnenten verlieren _(die alle selbstverständlich wieder 
kommen, aber erst mal Pause machen)._

Denn wenn es wirklich das 4. Quartal wird, was soll man in der Zeit machen ?

Es geht 90% der Spieler um eine Verbesserung des Chars - sprich Endgamecontent. (T10)

Hardmodes machen nur 10% der Raidgilden. Dem Rest genügt es Arthas in normal aus den Schuhen zu hauen. Bis Ende März wird das
wohl den meisten dann auch gelungen sein. 

Was machen wir dann bis Cata ? Twinks ausstatten ? RP ? Nase bohren ?

Geplant ist vielleicht *noch* nichts, aber wenn die Foren sich füllen und die Abos zurückgehen - dann kommt was. So was wie Zul Aman. Wetten ?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Februar 2010)

Denke nicht das Abos zurückgehen, wär doch schön mal eine Zeitlang fertig zu sein und sich mal ein wenig um die Nicht Raid Erfolge kümmern zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (11. Februar 2010)

Ihr vergesst gerade in Betrachtung einer Art Sunwell was wichtiges...das gibt es bereits! Und zwar in Form des Argentumturniers. Das ist ja genau so leicht, Gold dort zu scheffeln für ein paar simple Quests - genau wie in Sunwell.


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Wieso nehmt ihr eigentlich nichtmal ernst was die Entwickler sagen? Es wurde oft gesagt das sie schon weiter sind als ihr euch vostellen könnt, und es näher liegt als ihr erwartet.
Darum sage ich:
Es kommt noch vor den Sommerferien!


----------



## ProtKenny (11. Februar 2010)

Honkone schrieb:


> Also wenn Blizz nach der Story gehen würde......dann müßte vor Cataclysm-Release zumindest noch eine Art Event starten, DENN......wenn ich das korrekt im Kopf hab..., dann erhebt sich Deathwing taktisch geschickt...noch WÄHREND der Kampf gegen Arthas läuft.
> 
> Wenn nicht sogar schon die ersten "Gimmicks" reingepatcht worden sind.
> Weiß nicht genau wo er steht , aber irgendwo (ich meine auf Theldrassil) steht ein NPC der voraus sagt......  "...ich sehe eine große Veränderung auf uns zukommen.."  	..  und der ist mir noch nie vorher aufgefallen
> ...




Ja, das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass irgendein Drache von ihm als Vorbote geschickt wird...und daneben wird es logischer Weise noch einen "Boss" in AK geben. Vielleicht passiert auch noch was im Scholazarbecken, da gibts ja auch einige stellen, wo man Instanzportale aufstellen könnte...Vielleicht mal ein "normales" wildgewordenes Tier/Monster...


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass irgendein Drache von ihm als Vorbote geschickt wird...und daneben wird es logischer Weise noch einen "Boss" in AK geben. Vielleicht passiert auch noch was im Scholazarbecken, da gibts ja auch einige stellen, wo man Instanzportale aufstellen könnte...Vielleicht mal ein "normales" wildgewordenes Tier/Monster...



Da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das noch vor Cataclysm ne S9/T11 gestartet wird, wieso sollte es einen neuen Boss in AK geben?!


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Februar 2010)

Es wird bestimmt noch etwas davor kommen! In Jeder Hauptstadt stehen neue NPCs die von einer großen Veränderung sprechen die in kürze auf uns zu kommt, da wird auf jeden fall etwas kommen. Zumal Deathwing ja auch taktisch vorgeht und erscheinen sollte während wir noch gegen Arthas kämpfen.


----------



## Zsch (11. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre schon froh, wenn die Server des Realmpools Blutdurst wieder vernünftig laufen würden. Da geht nämlich seit über ner Woche garnix mehr.


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Februar 2010)

Zsch schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn die Server des Realmpools Blutdurst wieder vernünftig laufen würden. Da geht nämlich seit über ner Woche garnix mehr.



falscher Thread und wenn es dir da nicht gefällt wechsel halt^^


----------



## Tpohrl (11. Februar 2010)

Achja, jeden 2.Tag ein solcher post.
Sicherlich wird Blizz noch etwas einschieben müssen damit die langeweile nicht zu groß wird. Zumindest einen vorbereitungspatch 2 Monate vor Cata.


----------



## Troopa (11. Februar 2010)

Wäre nicht denkbar das Blizz die veränderungen an der Classic-Welt schon in nächster Zeit vornimmt. Die wird ja sowieso jeder Spieler abbekommen... auch welche die noch kein ADDON gekauft haben. Dann hätte man schon Zeit sich die veränderten Landschaften azusehen ohne das der neue Inhalt (Rassen & neue Gebiete) zur verfügung steht.
Ich gleube auch nicht das Cata noch vor den Sommerferien erscheinen wird da es ja auch noch keine Beta gegeben hat. Die Beta-Phase sollte (irgendwo gelesen) in Juni oder Juli starten.


----------



## Oronarc (11. Februar 2010)

Langsam finde ich das Geweine nur noch lustig. Es ist schlicht UNMÖGLICH, Spieler die an 4-5 Abenden jeweils 5 Stunden raiden, zudem daneben noch stundenlang online sind für Dailies mit Spielern, die neben WoW auch noch was anderes haben und die sich im Schnitt vielleicht anderthalb Stunden am Tag einloggen, unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Und hey, jetzt kommt die Überraschung: diese "Casuals" werden die Zeit bis September oder wann auch immer gegen Ende des Jahres Cataclysm erscheinen wird, immer noch was Neues erleben können.

...eine Autobahn kommt mir in den Sinn, 100 km lang, ein Termin in einer Stunde...da gibt es die supercoolen Heitzer, die mit 200 km/h über die Bahn brettern und die dann Zeter und Mordio brüllen, dass sie am Ende der Autobahn ne halbe Stunde blöd rumstehen. Pünktlich und lächelnd gelassen kommt der vernünftige Autofahrer zum Termin. 
Die Strecke war für beide gleich, der Termin ist für beide gleich, der Unterschied ist nur, dass der eine mit hochrotem Kopf den Hampelmann macht, während der andere doch tatsächlich auch noch von dem was mitbekommen hat, was rechts und links von der Autobahn zu sehen war. Jedem sei es überlassen, wie schnell er gern fährt (in diesem Beispiel...), aber die, welche meinen, heitzen zu wollen, sollten dann auch gefälligst die Wartezeit am Ende still in Kauf nehmen. NIEMAND hat euch gezwungen, so schnell zu fahren, dass Ihr das Ende der Autobahn lange vor dem Termin erreicht habt...


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Troopa schrieb:


> Wäre nicht denkbar das Blizz die veränderungen an der Classic-Welt schon in nächster Zeit vornimmt. Die wird ja sowieso jeder Spieler abbekommen... auch welche die noch kein ADDON gekauft haben. Dann hätte man schon Zeit sich die veränderten Landschaften azusehen ohne das der neue Inhalt (Rassen & neue Gebiete) zur verfügung steht.
> Ich gleube auch nicht das Cata noch vor den Sommerferien erscheinen wird da es ja auch noch keine Beta gegeben hat. Die Beta-Phase sollte (irgendwo gelesen) in Juni oder Juli starten.



Dann hast du das von einer dummen, total unseriösen Quelle gelesen da noch KEINERLEI Termine bekannt sind.


----------



## Troopa (11. Februar 2010)

Hab das in irgendeinem Ami-Forum gelesen. Schaue mal ob ich das noch finde. Poste den Link rein wenn ja.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (11. Februar 2010)

naja ich denke schon das etwas kommen könnte den zu BC war ja eigentlich illidan auch der endboss und naja es kahm ja noch sunwell


----------



## Fuga89 (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin mir ebenfalls sehr sicher dass da noch irgendwas kommt, und zwar leiten sie damit cata ein... irgendein boss von deathwings sippe^^
und dann vor unmittelbar vor cata wird wieder so ein event stattfinden von wegen "beschütze deine hauptstadt vor der drachenbedrohung" oder so


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (11. Februar 2010)

Nen Boss wie Sartharion wirds denk ich mal noch geben, sonst wird net mehr viel kommen, paar Events noch, das war es. Aber hey, is nur ne Vermutung und evtl. irre ich mich, und Blizz schießt richtig was nach an Conent, schlecht wär es nicht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. Februar 2010)

Sunwell kam 2008 etwa zur selben Zeit und musste auch bis November reichen. Sunwell waren ein paar Dailys und ne 5er Instanz (die Raidinstanz hat für 95% der Spieler keinen Rolle gespielt), von daher gibts jetzt reichlich Content. Die mesten Gilden werden auch noch 2-3 Monate brauchen, bis sie Arthas drankriegen.

Ich würde jetzt nicht ausschleßen, dass nochmal ein Boss irgendwo recycelt wird aber einen neuen Raid-Tier wirds mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Segojan (11. Februar 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> ... ich denke nicht das die uns noch ein halbes Jahr auf Arthas rumkloppen lassen ...



Das glaube ich auch nicht.



Taksoa schrieb:


> Ich denke das da bestimmt noch was kommen wird ...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, zumal ja auch das Gegenteil announct wurde. Ich vermute, Cataclysm kommt schneller als die meisten es erwarten.


----------



## Oronarc (11. Februar 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Cataclysm kommt schneller als die meisten es erwarten.



Ne ist klar. Vermutlich wird dann diesmal der Betatest, der 4-5 Monate dauert, einfach ausgelassen und wir werden alle automatisch zu Betatestern....

Fakt ist: es ist noch kein Termin für den Beginn des Betatests bekannt. Dauer Betatest 4-5 Monate. Also vor September kann da gar nichts starten.
Und wahrscheinlicher als der September ist der November. Also "mal ganz langsam mit den jungen Pferden"...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (11. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ...eine Autobahn kommt mir in den Sinn, 100 km lang, ein Termin in einer Stunde...da gibt es die supercoolen Heitzer, die mit 200 km/h über die Bahn brettern und die dann Zeter und Mordio brüllen, dass sie am Ende der Autobahn ne halbe Stunde blöd rumstehen. Pünktlich und lächelnd gelassen kommt der vernünftige Autofahrer zum Termin.
> Die Strecke war für beide gleich, der Termin ist für beide gleich, der Unterschied ist nur, dass der eine mit hochrotem Kopf den Hampelmann macht, während der andere doch tatsächlich auch noch von dem was mitbekommen hat, was rechts und links von der Autobahn zu sehen war. Jedem sei es überlassen, wie schnell er gern fährt (in diesem Beispiel...), aber die, welche meinen, heitzen zu wollen, sollten dann auch gefälligst die Wartezeit am Ende still in Kauf nehmen. NIEMAND hat euch gezwungen, so schnell zu fahren, dass Ihr das Ende der Autobahn lange vor dem Termin erreicht habt...






Den Vergleich find ich sehr gelungen und zutreffend!


----------



## Tpohrl (11. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Langsam finde ich das Geweine nur noch lustig.................
> NIEMAND hat euch gezwungen, so schnell zu fahren, dass Ihr das Ende der Autobahn lange vor dem Termin erreicht habt...



/sign
guter vergleich!

Sicherlich macht es auch sinn einen heitzer Char zu haben, sollte man den Ehrgeitz besitzen so schnell wie möglich den aktuellsten raidcontent kennen zu lernen. 
Das sollte einen dann aber nicht davon abhalten sich die Zeit zu nehmen, mit einem anderen Char die Reise nochmal langsam anzugehen. Wer sagt da erlebt man ja nichts neues, sollte ernsthaft mal über sein konsumverhalten nachdenken. 
Es ist ja schon ein endlos weitergefürter Film, nur wer qualität erwartet muss sich auch etwas gedulden können, ansonsten entwickelt er sich schnell zum b-movie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Ne ist klar. Vermutlich wird dann diesmal der Betatest, der 4-5 Monate dauert, einfach ausgelassen und wir werden alle automatisch zu Betatestern....
> 
> Fakt ist: es ist noch kein Termin für den Beginn des Betatests bekannt. Dauer Betatest 4-5 Monate. Also vor September kann da gar nichts starten.
> Und wahrscheinlicher als der September ist der November. Also "mal ganz langsam mit den jungen Pferden"...
> ...




Also ich sage es gerne nochmal: BLizzard sagt selber das Cataclysm früher kommen wird als es ALLE erwarten. Ausserdem gab es schon eine Menge Spiele bei dennen keine öffentlichen Betas gestartet wurden, sondern nur interne...


----------



## Yucreioss (11. Februar 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Also ich sage es gerne nochmal: BLizzard sagt selber das Cataclysm früher kommen wird als es ALLE erwarten. Ausserdem gab es schon eine Menge Spiele bei dennen keine öffentlichen Betas gestartet wurden, sondern nur interne...



Außerdem würde eine Open Beta auf Kosten des Spielspaßes und des Aha-Effektes gehen. Stellt Euch vor, ihr könntet die Beta mitspielen. Ist das Spiel danach noch interessant?


----------



## schumii (11. Februar 2010)

ich würde mal schwer sagen, das da was mit Bolvar dem neuen lich noch kommt.. sonst hätte das Video am ende wen arthi stirbt, ja keinen sinn...


----------



## Tpohrl (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne startete die F&F Beta auch schon kurz nach der Blizzcon! lassen wir uns mal überraschen^^


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne startete die F&F Beta auch schon kurz nach der Blizzcon! lassen wir uns mal überraschen^^



F&F ist ne Alpha ;D


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

Also wir heizen auch nicht, haben unsere 3 Raidtage die Woche, und stehen momentan vor Sindragosa, ich schätze in 2 Wochen liegt Arthas und wir starten mit Hardmodes.
Heizen ist garantiert was anderes, aber 6 Monate ungefähr nur in einer Raidinstanz verbringen wird spätestens nach 3 Monaten gähnend langweilig. Und dann steht man da als Raider und dreht Däumchen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann angekündigt wird, was noch kommt, aber ich bin mir da eigentlich zu 99% sicher, dass was kommt. Und bisher lag ich mit meinen Vermutungen immer ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (11. Februar 2010)

Shedex schrieb:


> hey wollte wissen ob noch irgend ein boss kommt bevor cata raus kommt ? z.b drachenkammer sind ja noch paar tore und so wollte wissen was ihr so wisst? mfg Yuffie/jimbei/ace auf zirkel



Ich tippe ja darauf das das gplante InGame event so langsam los geht.

Villeich ein Erdbeben. Ein Paar Quest. Ne kleine Ini mit den Vorboten des Schwarze Drachen Klans.

So in etwa stell ich mir das vor.


Blizzard sagte ja die wollen uns noch ein großes Stück Zucker geben.


----------



## todesstern (11. Februar 2010)

wie wärs wenn ihr alle die schon nach neuem content schreien erst ma ICC 25er (Hardmodes) packt? Danke amen bye immer das selbe hier mimimi alles zu einfahc mimimi zu leicht aber ich glaube nur ein brucht teil hier hat n tribute run geschweige den arthas oder sogar n sternenrufer titeloder himelsverteidiger also bitte erst ma das machen was da ist und dann solche thearts


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ihr alle die schon nach neuem content schreien erst ma ICC 25er (Hardmodes) packt? Danke amen bye immer das selbe hier mimimi alles zu einfahc mimimi zu leicht aber ich glaube nur ein brucht teil hier hat n tribute run geschweige den arthas oder sogar n sternenrufer titeloder himelsverteidiger also bitte erst ma das machen was da ist und dann solche thearts



Niemand sagt, es wäre zu leicht, aber man kann sich schon fragen, ob bis zum Cataclysm noch was kommt. Ist immerhin eine ganze Weile.
Du hast das Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6.


----------



## darkslayer (11. Februar 2010)

hmmm.. habt ihr mal an Bulvar Fordring gedacht .. ich sag nur: "There must ALWAYS be a Lich King"

also ich denke schon das da noch was kommen wird, schliesslich war der Endboss von BC ja Illidian.... und von Classic war es Onyxia... so ist es von WotLK eben auch Arthas... aber ich glaube nicht das Blizzard die Pro Gilden solange auf neuen Content warten lässt.


----------



## Mollari (11. Februar 2010)

Ich fänd ja das Neruberkönigreich noch schön, so als kleinen Contentpatch. Die sind insgesamt etwas zu kurz gekommen finde ich. Muss ja kein High-End-Mega-IMBA-Loot werden, aber einfach noch was für die Storyline nach Arthas. Außerdem sind Azjol-Nerub und Ahn'kahet so schön, da würd ich schon noch gern mehr von sehen und ich hab mal in irgendeinem Entwicklerinterview gelesen das sie da auch gern mehr gemacht hätten. 

Aber selbst wenn nicht, wen stört es denn? Gibt doch genug anderes zutun. Ich würde vor allem den Leuten die erst mit BC oder sogar WotLK eingestiegen sind wärmstens empfehlen mal noch die alte Welt zu besuchen und dort zu questen. Auch wenn es belohnungstechnisch nichts mehr bringt und natürlich total einfach ist, ist es doch eine Reise wert. 

Denn schließlich wird bald nichts mehr so sein wie es mal war.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (11. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wir heizen auch nicht, haben unsere 3 Raidtage die Woche



na wer findet den fehler?
3 tage die woche raiden ist nicht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und nein, es ist kein argument dafür, dass man wenig spielt, wenn man sagt: "es gibt ja welche, die öfter raiden"


----------



## darkslayer (11. Februar 2010)

kommt halt immer drauf an wie lange das geht.. wir haben z.B. auch 3 Raidtage, raiden dann aber in der Regeln nicht länger als 2- 2,5 Stunden


----------



## Akium (11. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Fakt ist: es ist noch kein Termin für den Beginn des Betatests bekannt. Dauer Betatest 4-5 Monate. Also vor September kann da gar nichts starten.



Woher hast du das in Stein gemeisselte Gesetz, dass ne 4-5 Monate Beta überhaupt stattfinden muss ? 

Wetten, dass Catalysm noch vor dem Sommer kommt. Mai/Juni. 

Ne neue Instanz gibts sicherlich keine mehr, eventuell nen paar öde Events, wo sich die Schar Lemmlinge, die eh alles mitmachen was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, noch ein paar Erfolgspunkte, nen Mount oder nen Titel holen können...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal dass noch ein trollraid à la Zul Gurub / Zul Aman rauskommt.... denn schliesslich ist equip von den richtig harten bossen in icc (professor, königin, sindragosa) für randoms quasi unerreichbar... daher so nen trollraid wär scho geil, mit equip zwischen pdok und icc... 

und sowieso steht noch alles offen... damals dachte au jeder das illidan der endheini ist (war ja auch auf der verpackung) und was kam... komplett neue story -> Sunwell mit Kil'Jaeden

daher könnte alles noch in wotlk passieren... wer weiss vllt kommt ein raid raus der garnichts mit der derzeitigen story zutun hat.... 

gerade im wyrmruhtempel stehen unten noch 2 oder 3 portale leer... in stormwind gibts immernoch dieses magie-gefängnis... im scholazarbecken/grizzlyhügel gibts garkeine innies... und der häuptling der drakkari ist noch nichtmal im spiel implementiert... 

ich fänd geil wenn endlich mal wieder n raid mit TIMERUNS rauskommen würde... dann könnten sich lowchars endlich nichtmehr beschweren dass sie nich mitgenommen werden Ó_ò


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> na wer findet den fehler?
> 3 tage die woche raiden ist nicht wenig
> 
> 
> ...



3 Raidtage sind Mittelmaß, wer weniger raidet hat den Endcontent nicht als Ziel. Der gibt sich mit Normalmodes zufrieden, denn er hat garnicht die Zeit Hardmodes wirklich ernsthaft zu spielen. Ohne großartiges wipen braucht man bis Saurfang, ohne zu rasen, knapp 1 Stunde. Ab dann zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad an, Seuchenflügel knapp 1 1/2 Stunden, wenns gut läuft. Lana'Thel und Konsorten brauchen auch nochmal gut eine Stunde, vorausgesetzt man wiped nicht. Valithria + Sindragosa inklusive Trash auch noch einmal eine Stunde, wenn man nicht wiped. Arthas ist dann nochmal richtig schwer (in Relation der Normalmodes) und wird seine Zeit brauchen.

Mit 2 Raidtagen kommt man da nicht weit, und wird immer was zu tun haben.
Mit 3 Raidtagen und fähigen Spielern sind die Hardmodes ein reales Ziel.
Mit 4 und mehr Raidtagen kann man sich als Progressgilde bezeichnen, die es auf Server-Firsts anlegt und den Content wirklich schnell schaffen will.


----------



## Captain Mosh (11. Februar 2010)

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt Arthas einfach nochmal schnell wieder. Mit dem endgültigen Tod halten es die großen WoW-Charaktere ja nicht so genau. Somit wäre Arthas trotzdem der Endboss von WotLk und wir hätten noch ein bisschen Inhalt den es zu knacken gilt.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Februar 2010)

Bald wird es Frostmarken in Heros geben und Bolvar King wird seine Geißel zu einem großen Übergangseventfastfoodwettbewerb ins östliche Königreich entsenden, wo epische Burger droppen die mit dem Geschmackslvl 277 daherkommen


----------



## Mollari (11. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> <br />3 Raidtage sind Mittelmaß, wer weniger raidet hat den Endcontent nicht als Ziel. Der gibt sich mit Normalmodes zufrieden, denn er hat garnicht die Zeit Hardmodes wirklich ernsthaft zu spielen. Ohne großartiges wipen braucht man bis Saurfang, ohne zu rasen, knapp 1 Stunde. Ab dann zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad an, Seuchenflügel knapp 1 1/2 Stunden, wenns gut läuft. Lana'Thel und Konsorten brauchen auch nochmal gut eine Stunde, vorausgesetzt man wiped nicht. Valithria + Sindragosa inklusive Trash auch noch einmal eine Stunde, wenn man nicht wiped. Arthas ist dann nochmal richtig schwer (in Relation der Normalmodes) und wird seine Zeit brauchen.<br /><br />Mit 2 Raidtagen kommt man da nicht weit, und wird immer was zu tun haben.<br />Mit 3 Raidtagen und fähigen Spielern sind die Hardmodes ein reales Ziel.<br />Mit 4 und mehr Raidtagen kann man sich als Progressgilde bezeichnen, die es auf Server-Firsts anlegt und den Content wirklich schnell schaffen will.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Und wer setzt den Maßstab an? Wer sagt denn was Mittelmaß ist und was nicht? Wenn man mal bedenkt dass das alte Naxxramas nicht mal 10% der Spieler gesehen haben dann sind genau das heute die Hardmodes, war ja auch so gewollt damit alle alles sehen können. 

Ich finde es reichlich vermessen 2-3 Raidtage die Woche als Mittelmaß zu bezeichnen nur weil es bei Dir vielleicht anders ist. Wir raiden nur 2 mal die Woche und kommen gut voran. Die Bosse in ICC sind nicht alle einfach, aber wenn man sich eingespielt hat kein Problem mehr. Das bedeutet man kommt durchaus irgendwann an einem Abend durch.


----------



## general_chang (11. Februar 2010)

Wieso Raid? villeicht gibt es ja auch ein zwei 5 er Inis noch. Wäre doch mal cool wenn noch was in BC kommen würde. Gibt ja z.b. die eine Quest mit den Netherdrachen wo der Drache denn irgendwo hin fliegt. Dort könnte man den doch noch nen kleines Gebiet und Instanzen hin machen.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (11. Februar 2010)

um alles zu schaffen gibt es ja auch dinge wie id verlängern...
dann cleart man ne id eben in 3 wochen und nicht in einer, was solls...

...und endcontent heißt alles schaffen, nicht jede woche immer wieder alles schaffen, meiner meinung nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Und wer setzt den Maßstab an? Wer sagt denn was Mittelmaß ist und was nicht?



Die Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe. Ich schaue mal ins Realmforum und schreib die Raidtage der Gilden dort heraus:
Gilde 1: "4 Raidtage die Woche auf 10/25er „Prüfung des (obersten) Kreuzfahrers“ und „Ulduar Hardmodes" "
Gilde 2: "- 3x 10er Raidabende"
Gilde 3: "- Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag 20:00 – 23:00 Uhr 
- Freitag 20:00 – 24:00 Uhr"
Gilde 4: "- Wochenend-Raids (vorerst Freitags von 19.30 bis 22.30 Uhr und Sonntags von 19.30 bis 22.00 Uhr), geeignet für Arbeitnehmer..."
Gilde 5: "Dienstag: 19:15 – 22:30 Uhr 
Mittwoch: 19:15 – 22:30 Uhr 
Sonntag: 19:15 – 22:30 Uhr"
Gilde 6: "Der Raid wird voraussichtlich Mi, Do, So und Mo von 19:30 Uhr - 22:30 Uhr bestritten. "
Gilde 7: "Montag: 19:30 - 22:30 (ICC 10) 
Dienstag: 19:30 - 22:30 (Weekly und sonstige Raids) 
Mittwoch: 19:30 - 22:30 (ICC 10) 
Donnerstag: 19:15 - 22:15 (ICC 10) 
Sonntag: 19:15 - 22:15 (ICC 10)"
... und so weiter, den Durchschnitt bzw. "das Mittelmaß" darfst du dir jetzt selber ausrechnen...

Die Zitate sind von oben nach unten aus dem Realmforum und den ensprechenden Gildenwerbungs-Threads entnommen, und nicht rausgesucht.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (11. Februar 2010)

Gilde 8: Fr und Sa Raids für alle, die mit ihrem Leben außer zocken nichts anzufangen wissen!
Gilde 9: 8 Raidabende die Woche!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harebrain (11. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ihr alle die schon nach neuem content schreien erst ma ICC 25er (Hardmodes) packt? Danke amen bye immer das selbe hier mimimi alles zu einfahc mimimi zu leicht aber ich glaube nur ein brucht teil hier hat n tribute run geschweige den arthas oder sogar n sternenrufer titeloder himelsverteidiger also bitte erst ma das machen was da ist und dann solche thearts



Was sollen denn "thearts" sein?
Wenn Du der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist, schreibe es doch in Deutsch - sofern Du das wenigstens kannst, was ich aber anhand Deiner orthographischen Leistung hier sehr zu bezweifeln wage!


----------



## Mightyskull (11. Februar 2010)

wüde mich auf was trolliges freuen in zul´dings


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

hm...

klar todesstern.... hardmodes sind auch was....
aber hardmodes sind kein neuer content.... das ist gleicher content mit schwierigeren bossen...
content heisst neues lvl... 

nur als beispiel.... von der kreuzfahrer-arena gibts... warte... 6 versionen xD.... das ist doch billig^^...pdc/pdchero/pdk10er/pdk25er/pdok10er/pdok25er.... alles am gleichen ort... und genau das find ich in wotlk megabillig... genauso wie die naxx-aktion^^

generell fänd ichs am geilsten wenn einfach abgeschafft wird dass man ne inni in 10er UND 25er machen kann... früher wars halt geiler weils ENTWEDER 10er innies ODER 25er innies gab... und das ist heute beim raidcontent weg, deshalb laufen auch gimps in highend raids rum usw usw^^

ich würde mich wie gesagt über nen content freuen den es nicht in hm gibt, er dafür aber an- und fürsich schon so schwer wie ein hm ist... so wie sw damals...
und den auchnoch mit timeloot bestücken^^


----------



## Reheido (11. Februar 2010)

Naja denke ein neuer raid wird nicht kommen. Aber Blizz hat nach Arthas eine. Mega-Event angekündet der größer und besser als alles zuvor sein soll.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Naja denke ein neuer raid wird nicht kommen. Aber Blizz hat nach Arthas eine. Mega-Event angekündet der größer und besser als alles zuvor sein soll.



Invasion der Murlocs...... ^^?


----------



## ninchu (11. Februar 2010)

ich denke/hoffe mal eher das blizz die zeit bis cata nutzt um die server wieder mal vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen....speziell den realpool Blutdurst
und so lange lassen sie uns die achievments bei den events sammeln, lassen die pros ihre hardmodes machen und servieren uns dann nen monat vor cata, also kurz nach der sommerpause nen prepatch mit nem cata-event so wie bei den anderen addons auch.
und ma ehrlich, irgendwann kommt ja auch der sommer und so, was wollt ihr denn da alle mit irgendwelchen neuen raids???
genießt doch mal euer rl n bissl. das wird sich blizz sicher auch denken


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Mal so ein Gedanke auf den ihr noch garnicht gekommen seid: Vielleicht will BLizzard euch ja die Zeit geben mal ganz in Ruhe zu spielen ohne Raidfieber. Die alte Welt zu erkunden die es bald so nichtmehr geben wird. Das ist schließlich ein riesiges Stück Land, was vollkommen verändert wird und es gibt viele die das noch nicht kennen!


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Februar 2010)

"Während der kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert...:"
glaubt ihr echt da kommtn vorbote?
ich schätze sie recyclen irgendn boss, oder i-was passiert ni der scherbenwelt angriff der legion oder so
oder irgendne orc kacke, immerhin hat die allianz in wotlk schon genug lore gehabt


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Invasion der Murlocs...... ^^?



MRGL ein neuer RWL Anhänger holt ihn her! MRGL

Nein also ich denke es wird noch etwas geben, Blizzard sagte ja auch dass der Schwarze Tempel der letzte sein wird...


----------



## Reheido (11. Februar 2010)

Undercity wurde ja auch eingenommen zB. Saurfang Jr wurde ein DK, Varimantas hat die Horde i
 Stich gelassen.

Denke auch die Horde hatte Ereignisse... Ich als UD bin zumindest zufrieden ^^ Welcher Event kommt will ja keiner verraten, denke schon das es mit Deathwing zu tun hat. Von der Legion oder Bolvar werden wir wohl ne Zeit nix direktes sehen


----------



## Barrol (11. Februar 2010)

Bin für Trollinstanz! 
Need was ZG bzw ZA mäßiges


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Undercity wurde ja auch eingenommen zB. Saurfang Jr wurde ein DK, Varimantas hat die Horde i
> Stich gelassen.
> 
> Denke auch die Horde hatte Ereignisse... Ich als UD bin zumindest zufrieden ^^ Welcher Event kommt will ja keiner verraten, denke schon das es mit Deathwing zu tun hat. Von der Legion oder Bolvar werden wir wohl ne Zeit nix direktes sehen




Ich bin nicht zufrieden, ich will meine Kleiner und Flickwerke wieder...

Abgesehn davon, glaube ich dass  es so wie vor WotLK wieder son Event geben wird, n bisschen hat es ja schon angefangen... Mal sehn was noch kommt.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. Februar 2010)

> Was bitte schön hat das mit Arthas zu tun?
> 
> In BC war Illidan auch der "Stärkste" und?? Zul Aman kam trotzdem. Das einzige war nur das die Leute nicht wussten das Kil'jaeden noch rauskam. Warten wir es mal ab, vlt stattet uns ja Sargeras einen kurzen Besuch ab, bei Blizz ist alles möglich. Ansonsten denke ich schon, dass da vor Cata noch was kommen wird.
> 
> Mfg Æxo



Das stimmt zwar, aber schau dir mal den Unterschied zwischen BC und WotLk an.

Zu BC gab es nur Karazhan als 10er Raid-Instanz, wer darüber hinaus noch was zu tun haben wollte, musste zwangsläufig 25er Raids machen.
Deswegen kam dann ZA, damit die Leute die 10er raids lieber mögen, nach Karazhan noch was zu tun haben.
Zudem war es für den Rest auch noch eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit, besseres Equip zu erbeuten.

Heute sind die meisten frischen 80er eh fast instant T10, jeder Raid lässt sich im 10er wie im 25er spielen, da kannst du keine Instanz mehr auf Ulduar Niveau einfügen, einfach weil das vom Equip nicht mehr passt (wer geht denn heute noch Naxx/Ulduar??).


----------



## Grobolus (11. Februar 2010)

Meine Theorie, welche allerdings nicht direkt auf Fakten etc. beruht, nur auf vermutungen:

Zur Zeit:
- Blizz spekuliert schon mit Neukundengewinnung durch verändertes Startgebiet
- Die Server laggen teilweise (so schlimm war es ja schon lange nicht mehr)
- Blizz Aussage "Cata kommt früher als wir erwarten"
- Blizz sucht Mitarbeiter in ungewohnter Menge
- NPCs in den Städten

Was spricht dagegen:
Step 1: Event wird eingeleitet, mit einer Art Questreihe
Step 2: Das große Event beginnt, die "alte Welt" verändert sich nicht von heute auf morgen, sondern Schrittweise
Step 3: Neue Klassen Goblin und Worg werden eingeführt, was direkter teil der veränderung ist (passt ja zu ihrer Story)
Step 4: Die endgültige veränderung der alten Welt
Step 5: Cata kommt

Gründe für die annahme:
Nicht wie bei BC/Wotlk muss alles erst im Addon geschehen (neues Gebiet), die Gebietsveränderungen müssen ja auch mit nem Classic Account spielbar sein, da ja auch neukunden sich nicht zwangsweise WOW + 3 Addons kaufen wollen.
Das die Server so lagen muss ja nicht nur mit Event zu tun haben, hat blizz eventl. auch etwas Performance geschluckt um auf jeden Realmpool gleichmal etwas zu testen?
Hält Blizz Spieler noch länger als bis Mai/Juni hin, würden sie zu massig Kunden verlieren, Kunden die Account stilllegen um auf Addon zu warten sind eine Gefahr, sie könnten an ein anderes MMO oder sogar eine Mysteriöse Beschäftigung namens RL verloren gehen.

Daher meine Vermutung:
S1: April
S2: Mai/Juni
S3: Juni/Juli
S4: Juli
S5: August/September

Klar, August ist im Sommerloch, aber die "aktiv-zocker" hält das doch nicht auf, auserdem steigt mit neuen Addon Serveranspruch etc., daher ist es eventl. nichtmal schlecht wenn nicht alle 11 Mio gleich durchstarten. Oktober-Januar ist zudem eine geeinette Zeit für Neukundengewinnung, und das ist am besten mit einem Addon, das noch keine Staubschicht auf der Hülle bei Media Markt und co. hat.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (11. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Langsam finde ich das Geweine nur noch lustig. Es ist schlicht UNMÖGLICH, Spieler die an 4-5 Abenden jeweils 5 Stunden raiden, zudem daneben noch stundenlang online sind für Dailies mit Spielern, die neben WoW auch noch was anderes haben und die sich im Schnitt vielleicht anderthalb Stunden am Tag einloggen, unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> 
> Und hey, jetzt kommt die Überraschung: diese "Casuals" werden die Zeit bis September oder wann auch immer gegen Ende des Jahres Cataclysm erscheinen wird, immer noch was Neues erleben können.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut ausgedrückt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (11. Februar 2010)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass noch Mal'Ganis kommen könnte, den man dann im raid endgültig töten kann wenn es sich mit cata zu lange hinzieht. Was größeres ist wohl nicht geplant. Könnte mir aber wie gesagt z.b. noch nen Drachen bei Sarth vorstellen (Da gibts schließlich mehrere portale), oder ne 5er Ini gegen scharlachrote, die erstaunlich wenig eine rolle gespielt haben. Mehrere kleinigkeiten halt um den Contend etwas zu "verlängern"...

Trollini, naja mit Tharon und Gundrak gibts ja zwei. Normalerweise gabs immer nen raid außerdem ist der Bau in ZulDrak auch ziemlich groß, so dass man schon denken könnte das da nen raid geplant war, offiziell soll aber eben nichts so großes mehr kommen...


----------



## lord just (11. Februar 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Denke schon das noch was kommt. Blizz meinte am Anfang von Wotlk, das es 4 Inhaltspatches geben werde. Dazu lässt Cata noch eine Weile auf sich warten.
> 
> 
> Was ich mich frage, ob in Obsi sich noch neue Tore öffnen werden, so wie es ja auch am Anfang geplant war. Dazu wurde auch vor ein paar Monaten mal spekuliert das in BC was hinzukommen könnte (so wie bei BC mit Kara und Zul Aman in Classic).



also offiziell wurde gesagt, dass es 3 content patches (3.1, 3.2 & 3.3) geben wird und arthas im letzten patch kommt und damit die hauptstory von wotlk beendet ist und nix großes mehr kommt bis zum nächsten add-on.

vor kurzem gab es aber im offiziellen forum (us forum) nen bluepost, dass 3.3 zwar der letzte große contentpatch ist, es aber trotzdem noch weitere kleinere patches 3.3.x geben kann.

wenn mal guckt woran blizzard momentan so arbeitet dann sind es bugfixes, balancing und die weltevents. durch vielleicht ne neue questreihe über den verbleibt der todesritter oder der geißel und geänderten weltevents kann man sicherlich die zeit zwischen wotlk und cataclysm überbrücken und würde auch gleichzeitig die ersten storyfehler die mit dem tod des lichkönigs entstehen begleichen.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Februar 2010)

finds schade icc hättee erst 3.4 kommen sollen, ad hätten man noch ne trollinze hinzufügen können, noch was in dem grossen schloss von den vrykul und was noch utner der erde bei der stadt der neruber. weil was sie jetzt von den 3 gezeigt haben find i viel zu wenig, je 2 inzen wau und geschichte is fertig da.
Von mir aus hätten sie pdk weglassen sollen, passt jetzt zwar in die geschichte, haben sie irgendwie schon reingeschoben aber die anderen wären viel interessanter gewesen


----------



## highsaction (11. Februar 2010)

Nach meinen Erkenntnissen wann spiele Allgemein rauskommen wird es, wie schon die meisten gesagt haben, erst im Spätjahr vor Weihnachten kommen, frühstens September. Wenn euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist, in dieser Zeit kommen die meisten Spiele raus, weil da die Kassen klingeln und bei 11,9 Millionen Spielern kann man davon ausgehen das dann an Weihnachten das Geschäft läuft.
Außerdem, bis man Icc im hardmode down hat dauerts locker nochmal die Zeit wie für nh gebraucht worden ist, etwa 2-3 monate.


----------



## Blades (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

zwischen dem letzten classic patch und BC lagen knapp 7 Monate, zwischen Sunwell und WOTLK auch. Wenn das wieder so ist käme cataclysm irgentwann im September, also genau passend zu den Spekulationen. 1 Monat vorher noch 4.0 als Vorbereitung und wirklich alles ist wie immer. 
7 Monate "tote Hose" vorm Addon sind nichts neues.


----------



## Blades (11. Februar 2010)

highsaction schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erkenntnissen wann spiele Allgemein rauskommen wird es, wie schon die meisten gesagt haben, erst im Spätjahr vor Weihnachten kommen, frühstens September. Wenn euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist, in dieser Zeit kommen die meisten Spiele raus, weil da die Kassen klingeln und bei 11,9 Millionen Spielern kann man davon ausgehen das dann an Weihnachten das Geschäft läuft.
> Außerdem, bis man Icc im hardmode down hat dauerts locker nochmal die Zeit wie für nh gebraucht worden ist, etwa 2-3 monate.



Das gilt für "normale" Spiele, aber beim 3ten WoW Addon ist der Termin absolut (!) egal. Neue Spieler holt man eh keine mehr heran und die aktiven Spieler holen das Addon ja eh.


----------



## StormofDoom (11. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht gibts ja noch einen kleinen skip, der die auswirkungen Bolvar's auf die Geißel zeigt (Phasing für diejenigen, die Arthas' besiegten eben) 

und ja ich spinne schon wieder =D


----------



## Lintflas (11. Februar 2010)

Da Cataclysm wohl doch erst gegen Ende des Jahres erscheinen wird, werden wir mit absoluter Sicherheit noch einen größeren Content-Patch mit 1-2 Instanzen 
oder eine Insel wie z.B. Quel' Danas bekommen. Die Lücke zwischen dem jetztigen Patch und dem kommenden Addon wäre ansonsten zu groß. 

Da die Jungs von Blizzard nicht doof sind, wissen die das auch ganz genau. Wir können uns also darauf verlassen, dass noch mehr Content kommen wird.



MfG


----------



## Daniel Fuchs (11. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das da noch etwas kommt, da Cataclysm ja bereits am 3. September erscheinen soll.
Auch etwas wie Zul'Aman kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zul'Aman war damals für Leute gedacht die die High-End-Raids nicht zu sehn bekommen konnten damit diese auch ein Beschäftigung hatten. Das fällt ja nun weg da den Content ja nun jeder sehen kann, also warum noch eine Gimp-Ini wie Zul'Aman hinzufügen wenns schon genug davon gibt???

Zu der Geschichte mit den Patches:
Ursprünglich waren 4 angedacht. Mit Patch 3.3 sollte nach Spekulationen ja endlich Grim Batol erreichen. Da ja aber seit einer Weile klar ist, das Grim Batol im nächsten Addon enthalten sein wird, fällt das weg.
Mit Patch 3.4 sollte dann die Eiskronenzitadelle erscheinen, welche ja nun mit 3.3 erschienen ist. 
Das Sunwell für WotLK geplant war ist mal der derbste Schwachsinn der nur möglich ist. KilJaeden hängt ja nun mal einfach mit Illidan und Kael'thas zusammen und nicht im entferntesten mit dem Lichkönig. Also bloß nicht glauben.

Ich denke nicht das noch etwas kommt, würde auch die Würde von Arthas etwas wegnehmen, da er uns ja seit 5 Jahren World of Warcraft begleitet und um den sich die 5 Jahre ja eigentlich gedreht haben.


----------



## StormofDoom (11. Februar 2010)

Das mit Kil'Jaeden kann man so nicht sagen, immerhin erschuf er den ursprünglichen Lichkönig


----------



## numisel (11. Februar 2010)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass sowas wie Zul'Drakkar oder so kommen wird.
Begründung, warum ein Troll stärker sein sollte als Arthas:

- die Trolle haben ihre Götter geopfert und sich ihre Macht angeeignet. Wieso kann es da nicht sein, dass es einen Trollkönig gibt und dieser sich die Macht aller Götter angeeignet hat? Soetwas wäre dann mächtiger als Arthas.
Aber das nicht im Stil von Zul'Jin, der alles nacheinander macht, sondern alles durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ausserdem, wieso ist die Geißel noch nicht über Zul'Drak hergefallen, wenn Arthas doch ach so mächtig ist? Die Götteropfer allein können es sicher nicht gewesen sein, da bin ich mir sicher. Also muss es ja noch eine größere Macht auf seiten der Trolle geben. Da ihnen keine Tentakel oder ähnliche Auswülste wachsen, kann man Yoggi auch ausschließen.


----------



## Snatchel (11. Februar 2010)

Darf man hier wetten abschließen? Ich wette 15.000g darauf das Cataclysm noch VOR Oktober erscheint. Ihr könnt mich ruhig drauf festnageln! Charakter Angiel auf Blackhand!


----------



## Braamséry (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn irgendwas kommt muss man nur wissen was. Weil viel fällt mir net ein. Die brennende Legion ist für mich, fürs erste mit Wotlk, nicht vorhanden.

Irgendwas in richtung deathwing macht auch wenig sinn. Dem gehört das nächste Add-On.

Also fällt mir da wahrlich net viel ein.


----------



## Schwarzerritter (11. Februar 2010)

Ja klar kommt noch wass können uns ja nicht so lange in icc gammeln lassen und zwar icc hero version ^^
 auch vermute ich das es in ak demnächst  im juli oder so einen neuen boss geben wird wahrscheinlich irgend was mit gift                             oder pflanzen weil hatten ja schon sturm feuer stein und frostboss : ) 


[font=Arial, sans-serif]*Black Knight   *[/font]


----------



## Nereo (11. Februar 2010)

ich bleib dabei... in zuldrak wird n trollraid kommen... iwo muss der riesige tempel doch gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azan99 (11. Februar 2010)

ich meine der vierte inhaltspatch wird dann dass event zum auftakt von cataclysm, so wie die invarsion der geißel bei wotlk.


----------



## Xeith (11. Februar 2010)

Patch 4 wird doch noch für cata veröffentlicht




world of warcraft cataclysm erscheint doch jetzt schon im 2. Quartal


----------



## Kafka (11. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen: Langsam aber sicher merkt man schon das die Welt sich wandelt und son par kleinere Vorboten von Cata kriechen schon aus ihren Löchern aber man ahnt noch nicht was wirklich auf einen zu kommt. Diese kleinen Vorboten haben sich ne bastion eingerichtet (die Raid Ini), aber es gibt noch ne grosse Aktion aller Sunwell vonwegen Gebiet erstmal durch akriebisches Arbeiten und Minibosse Killen freischalten usw. Da hätten die leute erstmal damit zu tun die gegend betretbar zu machen und dann halt noch der raid ansich. Klingt doch garnicht mal so schlecht oder?


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Februar 2010)

achtet ned auf das lvl und hp anzeige, das heisst ned grad das der boss halt loretechnisch schwöcher ist nur weil er weniger hp hat, oder neidrigeres lvl. is halt so vong eschichte her treffen wir den zuerst und töten ihn zuerst. oder guckt ihr in rl au auf lvl und hp anzeige wer stärker ist wer ned und wen ihr zeurst umhaut.


----------



## Vicell (11. Februar 2010)

Nakrul schrieb:


> Ich spekulier mal, ohne jegliche Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ICC im Heroic Mode.
Tada, "Sunwell".
Auch wenn wohl nie ein ungenerftes Sunwell von der Schwierigkeit erreicht wird, wurd bisher lediglich von Naxx überboten.


----------



## Apuh (11. Februar 2010)

Todesschwinge wird auftauchen, dann wird Todesschwinge Hogger töten und ´damit ist der Startschuss für Cata freigegeben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (11. Februar 2010)

Mitte April ist für so gut wie alle ICC ausgelutscht (im normalen modus)
Dann kommen die veränderungen für cata, großes event bla, ihr müsst verstehen, cata bedeutet die größte veränderung der welt.. of warcraft die es jemals gab..
es wird sich nicht einfach euer downloader öffnen 10 min später loggt ihr euch ein und ihr könnt sagen " hallo neues azeroth"
Es werden schritt für schritt veränderungen auftreten, hektitk, vllt entbrennt ein neuer heftiger konflikt zwischen alli und horde und ich denke september kommt dann cata raus udn sagt nicht bla weihnachtsgeschäft ich bin mir sicher, dass alle die vorhaben Cata zu spielen es sich auch außerhalb der Weihnachtszeit leisten können..

und für die beta ist auch genug zeit, vorher gibts ja sicherlich ne alpha und ich bin mir auch wieder ziemlich sicher das die ersten landschaften schon programmiert wurden.. warum auch nicht!?

inhaltsptach in form von neuem boss halt ich für unglaubwürdig, aber nette events die vllt auch schöne beute (und hoffentlich ) spaß bringen halte ich für realistisch


----------



## Kairon26 (11. Februar 2010)

Wird so ziemlich sicher noch was auf uns zukommen.. 
wie bei TBC Sunwell!

In welchem Sinne oder "wer" ist mir auch noch ein kleines bischen dunkel.
Aber erstmal den jetztigen Content clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers!


----------



## Eluneszorn (11. Februar 2010)

darkslayer schrieb:


> hmmm.. habt ihr mal an Bulvar Fordring gedacht .. ich sag nur: "There must ALWAYS be a Lich King"
> 
> also ich denke schon das da noch was kommen wird, schliesslich war der Endboss von BC ja Illidian.... und von Classic war es Onyxia... so ist es von WotLK eben auch Arthas... aber ich glaube nicht das Blizzard die Pro Gilden solange auf neuen Content warten lässt.



Onyxia Endboss von Classic WoW? Ja ne is klar!!!
Schon mal was von Nefarian,C´thun und Kel Thuzad gehört?
Nee?
Setzen 6!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thema, aber ich finde die Raidinis in WotLK echt lahm.
Also nicht von der Schwierigkeit her, aber vom Desing bzw. von Arbeitsaufwand.

Naxxramas: recycled aus WoW-Classic
Obsi: 1 Boss mit ein bisschen Trash, kleines Areal
Malygos: 1 Boss, kein Trash, kleines Areal
Ulduar: hat Blizzard ganz gut gemacht
PdK: Eine Arena, 4 Varianten, kein Trash, kleines Areal
ICC: hat Blizzard ganz gut gemacht

D.h. die einzigen 2 Raids, wo Blizzard wirklich viel zu machen hatte waren Ulduar und ICC.

Wenn man das mit BC vergleicht ... o.O

Kara: Viele Bosse, viel Trash, großes Areal
Gruul: 2 Bosse mit bisschen Trash, mittelgroßes Areal
Maggi: 1 Boss mit bisschen Trash, kleines Areal
SSC: Viele Bosse, viel Trash, großes Areal
FdS: Mehrere Bosse, mittelmäßíg Trash, mittelgroßes Areal
BT: Viele Bosse, viel Trash, großes Areal
MT H: Mehrere Bosse, viel Trash, mittelgroßes Areal
Sunwell: Viele Bosse, viel Trash, großes Areal


----------



## Linchen85 (11. Februar 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr eigentlich nichtmal ernst was die Entwickler sagen? Es wurde oft gesagt das sie schon weiter sind als ihr euch vostellen könnt, und es näher liegt als ihr erwartet.
> Darum sage ich:
> Es kommt noch vor den Sommerferien!



Es liegt näher als wir erwarten also kommt es nicht erst im November sondern im Oktober ... xD ich spekuliere nur ... nur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Sommer rauskommt wie schon erwähnt wurde Sommernoch ... Sommer Sonne Beachen Partys Open Airs was weiß ich und Blizzard bringt ein Addon raus? ... Träumt mal weiter 

Irgendwie kann ich mir noch nicht ganz vorstellen das auf die Open Beta diesmal verzichtet wird? Wieso denn hat doch bis jetzt immer gut geklappt mit der Open Beta wieso ändern?

Ich denke mal das sie uns noch irgendwas patchen werden nix spektakuläres =) nur was zum überbrücken ... dann die Vorbereitung auf Cata ... war immer so hat immernoch genug Geld gebracht ... wird sich nicht ändern ....


----------



## Maror der Superschami (11. Februar 2010)

Blizzard hat einen Plan...
Die Führenden Köpfe Blizzards wollen die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen formen.
Tjo, und wie es der Zufall so will, muss erstmal alles plattgemacht werden.
Mit Cataclysm haben sie die ultimative Waffe...Sie werden es 1 Tag vor Realease ankündigen.
Jetzt kommt das Beste: Es gibt keine Bestellmöglichkeiten im Internet!
Nun müssen alle Speler in die Läden stürmen.
Ihr geballtes Gewicht lässt die Erdplatten verschieben und die Erdkruste platzen!
Während nun Blizzard im All in seiner Ghostcrawler Raumstation hockt, arbeiten ihre Forscher an der finalen Version des Azeroth-Strahlers.
Sobald der Strahler fertiggestellt ist, wird die Ghostcrawler Raumstation auf die vom Gewicht der Gamer zerstörte Erde ausgerichtet, und der Strahler beginnt zu feuern.

So wird es kommen, und Ghostcrawler gibt sich als Gott für die in Orks und Elfen verwandelten Menschen aus!


----------



## Dunedin (12. Februar 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen Plan...
> Die Führenden Köpfe Blizzards wollen die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen formen.
> Tjo, und wie es der Zufall so will, muss erstmal alles plattgemacht werden.
> Mit Cataclysm haben sie die ultimative Waffe...Sie werden es 1 Tag vor Realease ankündigen.
> ...


Geh mal an die frische Luft oder hör auf so viel fernzusehen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Februar 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen Plan...
> Die Führenden Köpfe Blizzards wollen die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen formen.
> Tjo, und wie es der Zufall so will, muss erstmal alles plattgemacht werden.
> Mit Cataclysm haben sie die ultimative Waffe...Sie werden es 1 Tag vor Realease ankündigen.
> ...




OH MEIN GOTT WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN^^


----------



## Lisossa (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Ho

Ich glaube das mit den Königlichen Apothekarium (oder wie das heißt) noch was kommen müsste, weil sie seit den Pforten des Zorns verschwunden sind und noch keiner sie gefasst hat.
Daher wird es so ähnlich wie mit Zul'Aman vieleicht ne kleine Raid Ini wo man den endgültig ein Ende setzen kann.
Wie gesagt is nur Vermutung und ich würde mich freuen wenn noch was mit ihnen passiert^^


----------



## blackjoke (12. Februar 2010)

naja.. icc bietet theoretisch genug stoff um uns bis zum sommer hinzuhalten/unterhalten
dann hat die beta von cata angefangen.. das heist.. berichterstattung im netz macht mal wieder einen großen hype für sie der darüber hinwegkommen lässt schon alles durch zu haben! 2 monate später kommt cann cata und alle sind happy..
neuer contet? never


----------



## Naldina (12. Februar 2010)

Lisossa schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> 
> Ich glaube das mit den Königlichen Apothekarium (oder wie das heißt) noch was kommen müsste, weil sie seit den Pforten des Zorns verschwunden sind und noch keiner sie gefasst hat.
> Daher wird es so ähnlich wie mit Zul'Aman vieleicht ne kleine Raid Ini wo man den endgültig ein Ende setzen kann.
> Wie gesagt is nur Vermutung und ich würde mich freuen wenn noch was mit ihnen passiert^^



ehm man tötet den Großapotheker im Kampf um Undercity, was soll da noch kommen?


----------



## Muahdib (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke Definitiv das es noch eine kleine Erweiterung geben wird sieht man ja an 
AK ... das Desing hinkt bis jetzt wieder nach und es ist die Möglichkeit da einen 5. Flügel
einzubauen . 
Würde auch passen von den Arena Saisons her und dann wäre Cata zum Weinachtsgeschäft
vorhanden .

Möglichkeiten :

1. Was ist denn mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug ... stark in Nordend vertreten doch hats  
	da keiner in eine Ini geschafft ?

2. Hafen des Ansturms wäre sicher eine möglichkeit was Auszubauen und daraus eine schöne
	Ini zu machen . Abwechslungsreich offenes Gebiet möglichkeit eines Wasserbosses wie im
	Schlangenschrein ... oder ein Flugboss wie Alar .

3. Oder im Scholazarbecken -> Terasse des Schöpfers ... wäre möglich eine Untergrundinstance 
	zu haben mit sogar möglichen Wassertunneln ... vorgeschmack auf Cata .

4. Weiterhin kann es Weltevents geben bei denen man die Geissel "ausrottet" und hinter dem
	Lichkönig ist ja eh eine noch stärkere Macht vorhanden .

5. Man sollte ja auch nicht die Verlassenen vergessen ... die waren ja an Bolvars Schicksal
	nicht unbeteiligt wie man der Zwischensequenz in der Drachenöde entnehmen kann .

6. Mit den Trollen fehlt aber auch eigentlich noch eine Raidini wie sie in Classic und in BC ja 
	da waren .... Gundrak lässt da noch was offen .



Also an Möglichkeiten sind einige Vorhanden ... Zeitlich ist auch noch viel Möglich .....

Die Verlassenen scheinen recht interresant aber mir persönlich gefällt die Idee
mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug am besten .


----------



## Morfelpotz (12. Februar 2010)

> ....Königlichen Apothekarium (oder wie das heißt) noch was kommen müsste, weil sie seit den Pforten des Zorns verschwunden sind und noch keiner sie gefasst hat.



Pforte des Zorns -> Großapotheker Putriss.... oder wie der Fritze heißt.
Man bringt das schild von Bolvar nach SW zum König.... und siehe da... die Questreihe geht noch weiter.
Man macht sich mit König Vrynn auf nach Undercity und killt den Apotheker.... ende gelände.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Februar 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Also ich sage es gerne nochmal: BLizzard sagt selber das Cataclysm früher kommen wird als es ALLE erwarten. Ausserdem gab es schon eine Menge Spiele bei dennen keine öffentlichen Betas gestartet wurden, sondern nur interne...



Was du das die ganze Zeit schreibst ist Quatsch(Wunschdenken). Mit Sicherheit nicht den Blizzard hat schon sehr oft verlauten lassen das ihre Qualitätsansprüche sehr hoch sind und Sie ein Addon nicht auf den Markt bringen werden was noch viele Fehler aufweißt.

Alle Addon die rausgekommen sind hatte immer erst ein Close Beta und dann eine Open Beta die mindesten 4-5 Monate gedauert haben. Und das wird sich auch nicht bei Cataclysm anders sein.

Ich bin mir Sicher das das Addon zwischen September und November rauskommen wird und nicht früher. Denn Blizzard wird mit Sicherheit nicht so dumm sein und sein neues Adon mitten in den Sommerferien rausbringen. Damit würden Sie ihr eigenes Geschäft versauen.

Warten wir mal die Blizzcom ab da werden wir schon einiges mehr wissen.


----------



## Xami (12. Februar 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Mal so ein Gedanke auf den ihr noch garnicht gekommen seid: Vielleicht will BLizzard euch ja die Zeit geben mal ganz in Ruhe zu spielen ohne Raidfieber. Die alte Welt zu erkunden die es bald so nichtmehr geben wird. Das ist schließlich ein riesiges Stück Land, was vollkommen verändert wird und es gibt viele die das noch nicht kennen!



Einerseits freue ich mich auf die Veränderung, andererseits könnte ich heulen. Fünf Jahre nun "vertraute" Welt, alles verbunden mit Erinnerungen.
Habe vor kurzem mal einen Twink angefangen und bin durch die Classic-Gebiete durch...alte Quests gemacht und es war einfach nur schön.
Da kam fast ein bisschen vom alten Gefühl hoch, als alles noch neu war.

Irgendwie hatte ich gehofft, dass man ohne Cataclysm (nach Neuinstallation) irgendwann mal wieder die alte Welt erkunden könnte, aber naja, wie sollte das dann möglich sein...


Du sagtest, dass die Spieler einfach mal den Entwicklern glauben sollten, dass das neue Addon früher, als erwartet, erscheint.
Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Ich habe auf der GC mit einem Blizzard-Menschen ;-) geredet und so gesagt: "Das dauert sicher noch ewig, oder?" Als der neue Trailer gerade zum 1.Mal lief und ich gebannt schaute.
Er lächelte und meinte: "Du wirst überrascht sein - alle werden überrascht sein."

Seitdem glaube ich nicht mehr an Release zu Weihnachten. das kommt weitaus früher - auch ohne großartige Beta.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. Februar 2010)

Shedex schrieb:


> hey wollte wissen ob noch irgend ein boss kommt bevor cata raus kommt ? z.b drachenkammer sind ja noch paar tore und so wollte wissen was ihr so wisst? mfg Yuffie/jimbei/ace auf zirkel



Also sie haben eig. gesagt das der Lich King der letzte kontent Patch ist.. Also wird wohl nix mehr kommen.


----------



## Wryn (12. Februar 2010)

Die Eistrolle kommen, vorsicht in Zul Drak!


----------



## Petrol85 (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil glaube ziemlich sicher an 3.4...

Der Endboss: Mal'ganis.

Fakten:
 Ja, Mal'ganis bekämpfen wir schon in HdZ4, aber wir töten ihn nicht. Und wer die entsprechenden Questreihen gemacht hat weiss auch, dass Mal'ganis der Anführer des Scharlachroten Ansturms ist (so wie in Classic Balnazzar der Anführer des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs war). Diese haben in Eiskrone eine Basis, den Hafen des Ansturms, wo aber ausser ner Questreihe und ein paar Dailies bisher nix zu tun ist.
Die Dreadlords sind diejenigen, die die Seuche des Untodes nach Azeroth brachten, sind sie doch selber äußerst fähige Nekromanten. Mal'ganis hat zu WC3-Zeiten Arthas nach Northrend gelockt und ihn seinem Schicksal zugeführt, in der Hoffnung, dieser würde der Brennenden Legion ergeben sein. Er wurde daraufhin jedoch von Arthas vermeintlich getötet.

Spekulation:
Mal'ganis ist natürlich stinksauer auf Arthas. Ausserdem steht er noch in Diensten der Legion, und er weiss, dass die Geißel zu den größten Mächten in Azeroth zählt. Aus keinem anderen Grund existiert der Scharlachrote Ansturm: Parallel zu den Vorbereitungen seitens des Argentumkreuzzugs plant der Ansturm auch einen Angriff auf die Zitadelle, um Arthas als Lichkönig auszutauschen und die Geißel (wie es von Anfang an der Plan war) zu einem Werkzeug der Legion zu machen. Nun kommen wir ihm jedoch zuvor und töten den Lichkönig. Als wir dann bemerken, was der Ansturm geplant hat, kommt es zu einem offenen Kampf. Der Kreuzzug bläst zum Angriff auf den Hafen des Ansturms, da die Helden ja eh schon versammelt sind. Da das ganze lediglich eine Fortsetzung des Sturms auf die Zitadelle darstellt, ließe sich damit auch eine T10-Setaufweitung auf 8 Teile erklären *hoff*.


/discuss


----------



## StCuthbert (12. Februar 2010)

Mehrfach wurde bestätigt von Blizzard, dass es kein 3.4 geben wird. Das heißt: es kommt keine große Raidinstanz mehr. Arthas wird der stärkste Gegner in der Erweiterung WotLK bleiben.

Kleinere Patches (3.3.x) sind sehr wahrscheinlich. Diese könnten noch weitere, einzelne Raidgegner beinhalten (vergleichbar der Version 2.0 on Onyxia). Vermutlich liefern diese dann Loot zwischen ILVL 232 und 251, um noch mehr Spielern den Einstieg in ICC zu erleichtern.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Februar 2010)

Off. ist natürlich nix geplant es hieß der Icc Content patch wäre der letzte. Dennoch denke ich je nachdem wie weit Cata noch vor der fertigstellung entfernt ist wird man überlegen noch etwas einzubauen. Wie hier schon angesprochen sind im Drachenturm(tempel) ka wie der heißt bei Obsi noch paar Tore unbenutzt und auch AK bietet z.B noch platz für einen weiteren boss (praktisch links gegenüber dem neuen vor Archavon). Klar ist allemale das Blizz vor dem addon ein übergangspatch miteinbaut, heißt es werden warscheinlich schon einige inhalte aus Cata freigeschaltet (der neue beruf z. oder auch talentbaum erweiterungen (sofern es welche geben wird). Auch wird das ganze wieder mit einem event wohl verknüpft werden und wie hier auch schon von einigen gesagt bestähe auch die möglichkeit in der alten oder bc welt noch etwas zu schaffen was sozusagen den content noch ein wenig verlängert. In erster linie sind aber alles spekulationen. Denn Off. hieß es nunma der Icc Content patch sei der letzte. Ich denke dies ist eigentlich nur abhänig davon wann cata nun kommt, und letztendlich isses mir auch schnuppe wenn da nix mehr kommt.


----------



## Malokos (12. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie sagen hier alle Illidan endboss von BC. OK wurde so angekündigt. ABER: Warum soll Sunwell nichts mit der BC-Story zu tun haben? Kil'Jaeden ist Illidans BOSS. Einfach mal die Allianz-kampagne in Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich hier gelesen Onyxia solle der Endboss von Classic gewesen sein? Aha. das war mit bisher noch nicht bewusst. danke für die Erkenntnis aber dickes fettes *FAIL*. Nefarian ist ja nur der große Bruder von Onyxia. Onyxia hat auch nur den T2-Helm gedroppt und Ragnaros die Hose. Warum sollte dann bei Onyxia, die VOR nefarian reingepatcht wurde, schluss sein? man konnte maximal 2 T2-Teile haben. Also eh man solche Kommentare abgibt bitte, wirklich dickes bitte, die Story- und Patchreinfolge bedenken...

Aber ich glaube auch nicht das vor Cataclysm noch was kommt. Und in dem Trailer heißt es nur: "Während der Kampf gegen den *LICHKÖNIG* andauert..." steht da bitte irgendwas von Arthas? warum kann es nicht genauso gut um Bolvar gehen? Es weiß doch keiner, das er der Lichking is, aber die Angriffe wird Bolvar schätze ich nihct komplett eindrücken, weil das sonst zu auffällig wäre. er bittet Tirion Fordring ja extra nichts zu sagen, damit es nicht irgendwie verräterisch kommt. also wird alle welt denken die Geißel läuft weiter rum, warscheinlich durch den Willen Ner'zhuls aus dem Frostthron heraus gestreuert, oder was weiß ich.

Das Cata-startevent würde ich zwar gerne sehen, aber ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, zu gunsten der schule... mal sehen ob ich mir Cataclysm nochmal anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfug (12. Februar 2010)

Naja da ist dieser riesige Tempel in Zul Drak, und noch mindestens 7 Monate bis Cata, da frage ich mich doch ob da nicht sowas wie "Zul Aman 2.0" rein kommt. Wäre verschwendung von Leveldesignern, wenn das nur sinnlos rumsteht. Passen würde es ja, so wie zu BC-Zeiten.


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. Februar 2010)

denke mal es kommt noch nen patch, der die ganzen neuen talente implementiert, evtl sogar die veränderung der welt, bereits die neuen berufe, alledings nur bis 450 skillbar.


----------



## Leonalis (12. Februar 2010)

*Additional PvE and PvP content in a future patch*
Zarhym posted a very interesting comments about what's coming after Icecrown Citadel. Apparently, Blizzard plans to release a few more things before the big 4.0 patch and the expansion and we might see a few more additions to the game. Don't get your hopes too high, Zarhym also confirmed that Icecrown Citadel would be the last big raid of the expansion. 
Quote from: *Zarhym (Source)*With that being said, we do have some additional PvE and PvP content and changes we plan to implement prior to the release of the big Cataclysm patch and subsequent retail release of that third expansion. We'll be discussing these new features in more detail in the coming weeks. 

[...] As we stated before releasing Wrath of the Lich King, we still intend for Icecrown Citadel to be the final raid of the expansion in terms of tiered progression.

Nunja

so eine Trollinstanz wär schon cool. Es muss einfach ein Zeitvertreib her. Klar wäre ZA 2.0 bischen öde aber eine Trollinstanz ist irgendwie fast tradition und so eine Challenge wo man ein Mount bekommt das auch fliegen kann wär eine gute Abwechslung den 7 Monate jetzt noch Arthas im Hero mode tryn ist irgendwann genauso interessant wie ein Tennisball an die Wand schlagen


----------



## Muahdib (12. Februar 2010)

Hier der Link zu MMO Champions ..

http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/sindragosa-us-first-kill-new-content-blue-posts/


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2010)

Joa, sagte ich ja ;D
Ne knackige 5er wär nett. Bosse wie Saurfang, Sindragosa etc. in kleinem Rahmen *schwärm*


----------



## Reheido (12. Februar 2010)

So nun steht in den buffed news das bestätigt wurde das noch was kommt.

Ich will mal'ganis killen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

